# what's your hunting place like



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

MINE IS AN OAK RIDGE WITH LOTS OF WATER. IT ALSO HAS AN OPEN FIELD ABOUT 200 YARDS IN THAT NOBODY KNOWS ABOUT CAUSE MY HUNTING SPOT IS ON PUBLIC LAND.LAST YEAR I HAVE SEEN OVER 30 DIFFERNT DEER BUT I WAS AFTER ONE PARTICULAR DEER.AND I GOT THAT ONE DEER AFTER THE THIRD DAY.SO MY HUNTING SPOT IS THE BEST OF MY WHOLE DEER CAMP CREW.

SO WHAT'S YOURS LIKE. P.S REMEMBER ALL YOU NEED IS FOOD,WATER,SHELTER AND YOUR SPOT IS MADE.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

there are alot of trees at my spot


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Mine is in the shape of a "Y" on a down hill slope, has some well trimmed shrubs surrounding a little "Honey Hole". Just "down wind" of this honey hole is a cave that emits fowl odors. I assume that to be the deers restroom area. Just north of "my area", there are two big mounds that work well to lay your head on while "Hunting". If you need more information about my area, bring your sister over and I will try to explain it better. :beer:

Troller1


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

T1.... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: you be the banana dansa, I gave you three bananas for that one :lol:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

:rollin: Hahaha! That may just be the best thing I've read all year! I like it! :jammin:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Its all bush in one spot,then open in another.............All along the Canada border.........


----------



## BLUEKILLER (Mar 12, 2006)

a tree line wiht a corn field next to it and my other one is a elefava field wiht a big ol tree belt


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

My hunting area is all rolling hills with Coulies and fingers running through them. There is two ranches in this area that allow public hunting. In the middle of the area is like a bench with a steep slope. If you walk along the top of the bench between 10 A.M. and noon you can see many animals bedded at the bottom; antelope, mulies and whitetail. I was followed by a young antelope buck on the bench during bow season. I shot a white tail buckon the bench during rifle season and when I was dressing him I was passed by a group of mulies, one of which was a nice 4x4. I can't get anough of this area, but its over an hour drive every day. Its worth all of the gas though.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine is outside a Corn field It has extremly thick shelter belts all around and there is only one way out kinda works like a funnel and about 75 yards away is a nicely set pile of hay to hide in but you gots to get there at feeding time to catch deer going in and deer going out but i have learned its just not that great of a spot all the mature deer are to smart to go in there and the young guns well they love it. So its a win & lose situation.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL !!! Many year back I remember going to a favorite ole hunting spot and someone must have sprayed it down with Round Up..... sure wasn't any cover?:lol:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

River bottom with a lot of bends and CRP.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i hunt in ohio so i have a nice line of old oak trees which my stand is in and behind me is some hardwoods in front of me there is a corn field and the corn field is lined wth creeks on both sides and about 200 yards behind me there is some thick brush that most of the deer bed in but the big deer bed farhter up the hill so i guess it does me fine


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine is 15 miles north of where i live theres big deer and lots of land to hunt.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MossyMo, are you sure its legal to hunt on if it doesnt have any cover.....I think you can get in trouble for that. :lol: Unless of course it had just been hayed...... :wink: :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just kidding. :lol:










That's about right.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy
The next morning I checked and there was stuble, I am assuming it was legal then, right?


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Right along the Little Missouri River in 4A in the Badlands.

Not a high fence in sight.

:beer:


----------

